# Windows 8 Key kaufen



## Ecki1986 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

möchte mir Win8 pro zulegen.

Hab dann mal im Internet etwas gegooglet (wie es so neu deutsch heißt) und bin auf folgende Seite gestoßen.
http://www.buywindows7key.info/Windows-8-Key/Windows-8-Professional-64-Bit-Product-Key.html

Finde aber leider zu der Seite keine weiteren Infos. Jetzt bin ich mir unsicher ob ich da bestellen kann oder nicht.

Hab dann noch eine zweite Seite gefunden. Aber bei der ebenfalls bin ich mir unsicher.
http://www.onlinekeystore.com/Windows-8-Pro-CD-KEY-Direct-Download.html

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Kann es zu Problemen kommen wenn ich die da bestelle?

Bezahlt wird ja per PayPal also ist zumindest mal das Zahlen sicher(?).

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Unleashed (1. Juli 2013)

Onlinekeystore ist sicher, da kaufe ich öfters gamekeys.


----------



## highspeedpingu (1. Juli 2013)

> PC Media PTE LTD. 137 Market street, #04-01, Singapore, 048943



Du willst nicht ernsthaft da kaufen???


----------



## Ecki1986 (1. Juli 2013)

@highspeedpingu
Warum nicht da kaufen?
meinst du es handelt sich hierbei um einen gestohlen key?

@Unleashed
Danke für die Info. 
Wie hast du bezahlt? PayPal?

@Ferdinand1999
Dann kann ich auch bei google nach einem key suchen :/


----------



## highspeedpingu (1. Juli 2013)

> @highspeedpingu
> Warum nicht da kaufen?
> meinst du es handelt sich hierbei um einen gestohlen key?



Mein vertrauen hält sich da in Grenzen...
Warum in Singapore kaufen?

Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64bit - Preis ab €47,01 - CHIP Online


----------



## Ecki1986 (1. Juli 2013)

Das bezieht sich aber alles auf die Upgrad Version.
hab meine Win7 Lizenz schon an meinen Schwiegervater verkauft


----------



## highspeedpingu (1. Juli 2013)

Mit der Upgrade Version kannst du auch einen "Clean Install" machen... musst halt u.U. telefonisch aktivieren


----------



## OctoCore (1. Juli 2013)

Natürlich kann man den Key kaufen. Der funktioniert wahrscheinlich auch (erstmal).
Aber eine gültige Lizenz hat man durch einen runtergeladenen Key trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Ecki1986 (1. Juli 2013)

Warum hat man dann keine gültig Lizenz?


----------



## Chakka_cor (1. Juli 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Du willst nicht ernsthaft da kaufen???



Warum denn nicht?

Ich kaufe meine Games auch bei Gamesladen.de und die ham im Impressum auch Singapur stehen und bis jetzt gab es noch nie Probleme!


----------



## OctoCore (1. Juli 2013)

Ecki1986 schrieb:


> Warum hat man dann keine gültig Lizenz?


 
Ohne physikalisch vorhandenes COA keine Lizenz. Imho gehört auch ein Installmedium dazu, aber das gibts ja auch nicht - nicht einmal als ISO-Image.
Vielleicht ist das COA als PDF zum selber ausdrucken dabei - inklusive Hologramm.


----------



## Ecki1986 (1. Juli 2013)

Der Key ist die Lizenz. Auf "Rechtsdeutsch" nennt man das Lizenzschlüssel.

Ein Lizenzschlüssel (auch: Schlüsselcode, Produktschlüssel, CD-Key oder Produkt-Key) ist ein Buchstaben- oder Zahlencode, welcher bei der Installation oder beim ersten Start einer Computer-Software eingegeben werden muss, um diese freizuschalten

Siehe auch Lizenzschlüssel.

Was bei Spielen schon lange gemacht wird, siehe Steam und Origin, ist mittlerweile auch bei anderer Software üblich. MS hat sich da auch an die Zeit angepasst.


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. Juli 2013)

Gibt zwar COA, aber mein offiziell mit dem MS Assistenten gekauftes Win8 hat kein COA dabei gehabt, der Vorgang lief komplett digital ab.


----------



## Ecki1986 (1. Juli 2013)

Also kann ich das ja kaufen.
COA ist ja nicht mal mehr auf den Laptops drauf also warum auf der CD 

Also ich werde das jetzt mal durchziehen.
Sollte ja keine all zu großen Probleme geben.

Falls es doch ein Problem geben sollte mit dem Key hab ich ja immer noch mein Windows 7.
Werde dann mal eine kurze Review machen wie alles geklappt hat.


----------



## OctoCore (1. Juli 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Gibt zwar COA, aber mein offiziell mit dem MS Assistenten gekauftes Win8 hat kein COA dabei gehabt, der Vorgang lief komplett digital ab.


 
Das ist auch eine andere Baustelle, weil Upgrade, das ist nur eine Erweiterung einer upgradeberechtigten Altlizenz - ebenso darf man das nicht in einen Topf mit vorinstallierten OEM-Versionen auf Fertig-PCs werfen (da steckt die Lizenz im ROM (OA 3.0), weil MS so ausschließen kann, dass Windows weiterverkauft werden kann - was das Geschäftsmodell vieler Gebraucht-Versionen-Händler ist, die schauen jetzt in die Röhre. Oder auch schlicht, damit man den Key bei Vorführgeräten in Läden nicht mehr einfach abknipsen kann).
Was den Wikipediabeitrag angeht, was steht denn da zu Win-Lizenzen? 
Alles fröhlich durcheinander würfeln und sich das rauspicken, was einem am besten in der Kram passt, beruhigt vielleicht das Gewissen - änder aber nichts an der Realität.
How to Tell
Microsoft schreibt natürlich nur aus Langeweile: "Der Produkt-Key sollte niemals separat erworben werden".

Okay - soll jeder halten, wie er oder sie lustig ist, lasst es euch nicht vermiesen.
Ich wüsste nicht, dass MS jemals einen einzelnen Enduser verklagt hat, damit geben sie sich nicht wirklich ab. 
Aber für einen windigen Einzelkey auch noch Geld zu bezahlen, ist schon Strafe genug.
Teuer ist es auch noch - in der Anfangszeit von Win7 gabs die Singapore-Keys noch für 12 - 18 €.


----------



## highspeedpingu (1. Juli 2013)

> Aber für einen windigen Einzelkey auch noch Geld zu bezahlen, ist schon Strafe genug.
> Teuer ist es auch noch - in der Anfangszeit von Win7 gabs die Singapore-Keys noch für 12 - 18 €.



...auch meine Meinung!

Wenn er schon fast 50€ ausgibt, kann er gleich ein Paket mit DVD´s und Product Key Card aus Deutschland kaufen... dann hat er was vernünftiges.

An den Key alleine käme man auch kostenlos wenn man wollte


----------



## OctoCore (1. Juli 2013)

Aber das wollen wir ja nicht, gell?
So einen habe ich noch - es geht ja hier um eine Einzellizenz und nicht um ein Bundle mit Rechner, dann gilt auch das, was MS hier schreibt:
So stellen Sie fest, ob Sie eine Windows-Originalversion erwerben - Microsoft Windows
Aber etwas schwammig wirkt manche MS-Erklärung schon auf mich.

Das Thema mit den nackten Einzelkeys ist ja auch nicht neu - taucht ja auch immer gerne in FAQs oder Leserfragen z.B. in der c't.
MS verscherbelt keine Lizenzen an Enduser, die nur aus einem nackichten Key bestehen.
Ich bekomme leider auch nicht mehr zusammen, wofür die Keykontigente eigentlich gedacht sind/waren - echt sind die Keys schon, aber nicht zum Einzelverkauf zugelassen. Alzheimer eben.  Manchmal halten die Keys ein ganzes Rechnerleben - manchmal wird ein Key-Kontingent gesperrt, wenn man Diskussionen zu dem Thema glauben darf.

So, jetzt bin ich aber (endlich) still - bin schließlich kein MS-Evangelist.


----------



## Unleashed (1. Juli 2013)

Habe bei Onlinekeystore mit Paypal bezahlt.


----------



## Chakka_cor (5. Juli 2013)

Also MS verkauft auch nur Keys ohne CD!

Wir haben hier über die Arbeits die Möglichkeit bei MS einen Key fürs neue Office Professional Plus 2012 für 12,95 Euro zu kaufen, wenn man zusätzlich eine CD möchte kostet das 5 oder 10 Euro extra. Ansonsten hast Du nur die Download-Variante.


----------



## Lotzi (7. Juli 2013)

ich hole meine keys immer hier


Windows 8 Key | Windows 7 Key | Windows Product Key


----------



## Unleashed (7. Juli 2013)

Super bewertung.

8000key.com | WOT Reputation Scorecard | WOT (Web of Trust)


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juli 2013)

Dafür sind sie aber "Authorized Supplier". Nur schreiben sie nicht von was. 
Mit Sicherheit nicht von Microsoft-Produkten.


----------



## Lotzi (8. Juli 2013)

habe den seiten Betreiber mal angeschrieben warum seine bewertunge so schlecht sind

hier seine antwort



Hi,


The server is located in Netherland and the hosting provider Altushost is well known for spammers. Most of the IP's were used for spam emails so maybe my IP range had a bad history..


wie gesagt ich hole schon seid gut 3 jahren keys von ihm ohne probs


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juli 2013)

Ist wohl soweit in Ordnung, was die Gamekeys angeht (das ist in der Regel hierzulande rechtlich okay, ist nur den Publishern ein Dorn im Auge) - für die MS-Keys gilt trotzdem das oben genannte.
Abgesehen davon: 
Seriöse Webseitenbetreiber scheuen natürlich Hoster mit solch flauschigen Moralvorstellungen.
Spammer und sonstiges fragwürdiges Gesocks werden davon angezogen wie die Fliegen.


----------



## Scoke123 (27. Januar 2014)

Fred rauskram
an alle 8000key.com verkauft Pirated Keys habe mir dort vor 3 Wochen Win 8.1 gekauft
und als ich mal gedacht habe machste damit mal bissl Geld auf Ebay, 
hab ich mal meinen Key von MS überprüfen lassen die mir dann sagten das es ein Pirated Key sei...

Denn bevor man was sellt sollte man auch sicher sein das es Einwandfrei und Original/Legal ist ...

also dont buy @8000key.com

Die aktivierung etc läuft zwar einwandfrei aber es ist den späteren Ärger nicht wert.


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Januar 2014)

Ist toll wenn ihr Seiten postet wo ihr überall eure Raubkopien kauft. Aber laut Forenregeln ist das verboten die hier zu Posten.
Kauft euch gefälligst original Keys/Lizenzen

Warum empfehlt ihr nicht noch PCFritz?  Nach der von Microsoft angeordneten Razzia durch die Polizei haben diese gleich zwei Mal in kurzer Zeit den Geschäftsführer und die Firma ausgetauscht. Zudem befanden sich gewisse Fakenamen und Bilder als Firmenmitarbeiter auf der Homepage gelistet. Damals wurden die auch hier im Forum häufig empfohlen. Sollte also ähnlich seriös sein wie die bereits hier geposteten Links.


----------



## Chakka_cor (28. Januar 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ist toll wenn ihr Seiten postet wo ihr überall eure Raubkopien kauft. Aber laut Forenregeln ist das verboten die hier zu Posten.
> Kauft euch gefälligst original Keys/Lizenzen
> 
> Warum empfehlt ihr nicht noch PCFritz? Nach der von Microsoft angeordneten Razzia durch die Polizei haben diese gleich zwei Mal in kurzer Zeit den Geschäftsführer und die Firma ausgetauscht. Zudem befanden sich gewisse Fakenamen und Bilder als Firmenmitarbeiter auf der Homepage gelistet. Damals wurden die auch hier im Forum häufig empfohlen. Sollte also ähnlich seriös sein wie die bereits hier geposteten Links.


 
Ob PC-Fritz seriös oder nicht ist wird sich wahrscheinlich vor Gericht zeigen, solange gilt immer noch "unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen ist". Das selbe gilt auch für andere Verkäufer auch wenn man bei machen schon denken kann dass da etwas nicht stimmt.

Bis jetzt kam noch keine offizielle Meldung das es sich bei den beschlagnahmten Betriebssystemen von PC-Fritz um Raubkopien handelt. Kann aber auch sein dass ich da etwas verpasst habe.


----------



## CryanB (29. Januar 2014)

Ich empfehle einen Kauf des Keys auf E-Bay von einem vertrauenswürdigen Händler. Damit bin ich jetzt sehr gut und günstig gefahren.


----------



## cvzone (30. Januar 2014)

Verstehe das Problem eh nicht. Die Leute schleudern einen Haufen Geld für Vollpreisspiele von EA und Co raus, die sie dann ein paar Stunden spiele. Aber 90 Euro für eine Betriebsystemlizenz, die sie ständig und jahrelang nutzen, das ist nicht drin!?

Und nochmal zur "gültigen Lizenz", natürlich lässt sich ein Windows 8 Update auch ohne 7 zu besitzen aktiveren, aber gem. des Lizenzvertrages hat man keine gültige Lizenz...


----------



## CryanB (31. Januar 2014)

Ich empfehle einen Key-Kauf auf E-bay von einem Händler mit guten Bewertungen. Habe neulich zwei Keys für Win 8.1 Pro ersteigert; jeweils für 40 Euro. Den Preis finde ich sehr angemessen.


----------

